# Why???



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Why in the name of "Uncle Irv" did Athearn produce SD70's in SP&S, Northern Pacific, and Conrail? 

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/athearn-n-7334-sd70-spokane-portland-and-seattle-385/


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

why shouldn't they have them in SP&S, Northern Pacific, and Conrail smemes 
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

shmmees


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

smmemees


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

ashmemes


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

OMG schhemmes


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

schemes


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

i really cant speel today.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

spell
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The SD70 began production in 1992. The Burlington Northern merger happened in 1970 - after that, there wasn't an SP&S or NP (or GN or CB&Q) - just Burlington Northern. So other than fools like me, maybe; why would anyone want a model of 25+ year old locomotive in the paint scheme of a 40+ year old "fallen flag"? What era does it belong to? What rolling stock goes with it?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe that's why they're selling it at $30 off. :dunno:


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

firescales22 said:


> i really cant speel today.


You do realize you can edit your posts, right?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

well i really cant remember why i didnt edit them 
:smilie_daumenpos:



(post count went up tho )


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

firescales22 said:


> (post count went up tho )


Quantity over quality?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

yep...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tom_C said:


> You do realize you can edit your posts, right?





firescales22 said:


> well i really cant remember why i didnt edit them
> :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> 
> ...


That is the reason. :smokin::thumbsdown:

Spell check would flag it, no need to crap up the thread.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

firescales22 said:


> i know clue what i am even doing


That is very obvious......:laugh:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Conrail had 24 SD70s road numbers CR2557 to CR2580 all were sold to NS and are still in service today. They were to be SD80s but NS executives changed the order and used their road numbers knowing they were taking over their 58 percent soon. All 24 were originally painted in big blue paint. Then painted black post sale but kept their road numbers


----------

